# 400 Ac, Monroe county land for lease



## QSVC (Aug 4, 2015)

Please PM for maps etc. Or feel free to call (478) 390 8006
400 Acres just south of Highway 74 in southern Monroe County. Large hardwood drain throughout the center of the entire tract. Duck hole in the center

Deer, hogs, ducks and turkey. $15.25/Ac. This includes insurance


----------



## BassAssassin013 (Aug 5, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## HEARDHUNTER (Aug 6, 2015)

Is it divisible?


----------



## mattech (Aug 9, 2015)

If anyone leases this. I'd be willing to get in, but I can't swing the whole thing alon.


----------



## cmriner (Aug 14, 2015)

Has this land been picked up yet ? If not , i may be willing to split this cost with five other ethical hunters. If my arithmetic skills are correct , that'll be close to $1,020. If the OP chimes in  ,to let us know if land's still available. Then anyone interested shoot me a PM.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Aug 14, 2015)

If the land is still available I would be very interested in leasing it.


----------



## mattech (Aug 15, 2015)

I have sent the OP a PM, no response. If anyone gets this, Im willing to join.


----------



## Ugafishman (Aug 17, 2015)

*I am very interested. If anyone gets this, I would join also. 478-972-3652*

I am very interested. If anyone gets this, I would join also. 478-972-3652


----------



## BassAssassin013 (Aug 21, 2015)

Going to look at this tomorrow, stay tuned...


----------



## kak9288 (Aug 23, 2015)

*I would join*

If property checks out I'd be interested in joining with 1-2 other people. Thanks.


----------



## BassAssassin013 (Aug 24, 2015)

Ended up not looking at the property after realizing that a good bit of it has been clear cut.

Just FYI- this property is landlocked, with a private drive easement for access off of Hwy 74.  It is owned by Benji Griffith- and he usually keeps his properties well kept.

If you're looking on the Monroe Co GIS map, it is property # 023 003.  

Good luck,

Robby


----------



## deers2ward (Aug 25, 2015)

Looks like it would be a pretty serious travel corridor and easy situation to hunt. Deer are going to move through that funnel

Would be perfect for no more than 2 hunters IMO


----------



## BassAssassin013 (Aug 25, 2015)

@ $6,100 for these 400 acres- count me out.


----------



## mattech (Aug 25, 2015)

I could do it with 4-5 people, but not gonna pay anymore than that. If anyone wants to start this up, keep me in mind.


----------



## Dsmith1974 (Aug 29, 2015)

*Monroe lease*

Guys, I leased this land this weekend. If any of you r interested, I would be interested in telling you my plans...
770-560-7046


----------



## Jewing (Sep 10, 2015)

*Monroe lease*

I would be interested. Please give me a call so we could meet to look over land unless you have the plat.
Joseph
678 886 8474


----------



## Jewing (Sep 10, 2015)

*Monroe lease*

I would be interested. Please give me a call so we could meet to look over land unless you have the plat.
Joseph
678 886 8474


----------



## mattech (Sep 11, 2015)

Here ya go jewing, great place, I'm just not a bow only guy.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=9690852#post9690852


----------

